# Escaped a flood and sleeping in the dog house!



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

recently purchased an ato (Tsunami) and tried it out with a small bucket next to the tank. Used a spare pump that was not used for anything. The ato worked like a charm. So excited ...filled a barrel with RO water and tried it.

A big surprise was awaiting for me when i looked at the sump below my tank! the water level was just at the RIM! Panicked and took care of that issue and realised the ATO must have activated the pump with was in the barrel and even after it stopped the water kept syphinging into the sump.

How could i over come this ? I was hoping i could go on a trip for a week if this works without worrying about the evaporation loss from my tank

Would appreciate your suggestions. Link of a pic of the barrel that i used and had this problem and the bucket thats works well below

http://s984.photobucket.com/albums/ae325/itsmesiva/?start=all


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You will definitely need a siphon break if you plan to use the barrel as the ATO reservoir. The easiest, though unsightly, is to install a "T" at the barrel rim height. It looks like you are using either 1/4" or 3/8" vinyl tubing and you can get that fitting at Home Depot or Lowes.

Install the "T" so that the horizontal portion of the "T" is parallel to the top of the barrel and the tubing runs in-line from the pump to the sump. The perpendicular end, insert the tube and the other end should be secured to the top of the window casing; this will be the siphon break.

Why such a long piece of tubing for the siphon break? Water will take the path of least resistance (horizontal run of the T fitting arranged in above paragraph) and any excess water from the pressure generated from the pump won't far up the siphon break tubing, unless you have a REALLY high gph pump. If you are going away for a week, the excess secured that high will give you that peace of mind .

As always, test it a few times to see how high it goes up the siphon tube.

HTH


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

To complicated. I hate all this stuff with the pumps.

I am using this one for a 7 months an never got any problem. I do not know volume of the evaporation in your tank, but I would just put basket close to the tank above level of the sump >>> put in basket volume if the RODI enough for a one week >>> float valve in the sump >>> go on vacation

Eshopps Float Valve Auto Top-Off
http://www.goreef.com/Eshopps-Float-Valve-Auto-Top-Off.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

*i will give it a try*

I was thinking Tsumani ATO type of machanism would be better than a float valve wich works on gravity. I have about gal of water evaporattion per day. guess i am wrong....lol ! I will try the T as suggested for now as i have already purchased this ATO.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I know quite a few people that use the same setup as Greg and they all are fairly happy with it. There's nothing wrong with a gravity fed system.

I use a pump myself and am very happy with it since I have nowhere to put a gravity fed system. I have all of my tubes out of the water for that specific reason. The first time I started it up I had a siphon also. I just fixed it by pulling the hose out about 2 inches above the water line.

I'll take some pictures so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If your using a Pump DO NOT submerge the line in your sump, This way it cant back feed.

I would have used a gravity fed system myself, But i wanted to be able to run kalk with my ATO.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

I use that Eshoppes float valve Greg linked, it's hooked up to my vertex puratek RO/DI and works like a charm no issues ever. If the OP is not using a float valve and the water in the barrel is higher than the level in the sump, no amount of anything will stop a siphon. Unless I missed something in the pics. WTAC's suggestion will work, but will be a temp solution, adding the float valve would give you a clean working long term solution. The Eshoppes valve can be found locally and isn't too expensive.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

+1 on floats. I have never had an issue with mine on my DT. Just recently purchased an eshop one for my frag tank as recommended on this forum. Waiting for it to come in


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

*Many thanks to Wilson *

I realize that but i would have had to make a strong stand to elevate the 55 gal drum with water...and on top of it i have purchased the ATO. I will het a float type when i get my next christmas bonus 

Got a T from home depot for $1.23 and did the tube connections as Wilson,man with problem solving brain, explained ....yahoooooooooooooooooo it works! The syphen break tubing neded to be just 2 feet. but added a longer tube to be on the safe side

I tried a nuber of times fidling with the level sensor and it works! Thank you for the tip Wilson!!!

Lucky and happy to be part of this forum! Thanks again for everyone for thier input.

http://s984.photobucket.com/albums/ae325/itsmesiva/ato/ Set up photos in link!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

My experience and problems, as well as others, with float and solenoid valves in an ATO systems, this configuration is the the safest and is fail safe IME. No risk of back siphoning from reservoir nor sump nor do you have to worry about float valves not sealing properly or solenoid plungers failing from a pressurized ATO water source like an RO water storage vessel. Float valves that are gravity fed are fine.

As with any tips and gizmos to make maintenace easier, all have their limitations and +/-'s as well as finding what suits one's particular needs and constraints, whether it be space, esthetics, etc. With this particular method, one has to ensure is that the T fitting is secured in a configuration so that it is at the top of the water vessel, the tubing from ATO pump to sump runs in a straight lines and most importantly enough tubing in the perpendular part of the T to accommodate the volume of water from back pressure. This method will not work if the ATO storage vessel is on the floor below the sump, ie, vessel in basement, sump on main floor.

IMHO, use what works for you as there is more than one method to achieve the same goal. Every system is different and it's about getting the whole picture to address a specific issue as well as getting input from others. I'm greatful that GTAA is the way it is to share our ideas and experiences.

Happy reefing everyone!!!


----------

